
Ask HN: Is there any matrix way to learn coding? - programming
I want to develop many daily habits, such as running, reading, or exercise every day, but all difficult to stick to, I know someone, such as zurkburg, who can insist on what they want to do, so I wonder is there any systemic way i can develop a habit?<p>I want to learn programming language in just seconds. Just insert chip and boom you get expert in the language.
======
herbst
Sure!

First learn any language over multiple years and collect a lot of experience
in the fundamentals of the language. If possible do this to a second and third
one as well.

Now you only need to read a intro guide and can start coding in almost any
other language.

------
ev_rolfe
Am I the only one here who thinks that this post was written by somebody < 12
years old?

"matrix way"?

"insert chip and boom you get expert"??

------
sky_projektor
If you want to become a procoder, a codewiz or anything similar, then you
should learn to type fast as well & try overtaking the type cursor! But, if
your goal is to create solutions, then programing might be the last thing you
do.

~~~
herbst
Curious. Could you explain this further? I build solutions the whole day and
actually most i do is coding.

